# They do grow so fast!



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

This is my first puppy and I can not believe how fast they grow up. I've had Bailey for a week and two days now. She is a really good puppy and we love every minute of her.

The day we brought her home. 7 weeks and 6 days old










8 weeks and 4 days old









9 weeks old


----------



## sareza (Apr 9, 2009)

She is so beautiful!! She looks like she has a heart of gold...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

She looks SO sweet!! :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bailey is a gorgeous puppy. Those legs look like they are growing an inch a week at least. Amazing they are still able to figure how to walk at that age. It is funny to see them try to get under coffee tables they were able to get under a week ago but can't fit now.


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Baily is such a sweet puppy....she will be such a treat to watch grow up. Love the purple collar. Thats Joy's favorite too.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is really sweet. Everything that falls on the floor is hers, even the carpet.LOL Bailey gets into anything she can. She sure keeps me busy when she is awake. Her favorite game is to get the pine cone from inside the brown paper bag. 

Your right, she has grown at least an inch in her legs. I'm always adjusting her collar too.


----------

